# 1992 Ducato Engine



## Ste (May 11, 2011)

Having some work done on new MH, needs a new cylinder head. was sold as 2.5, and say that on log book too. Except its not, looking more likely to be a 2.2 fitted with aftermarket turbo.
Garage bought some standard parts in for job. but new timing belt too big. Still looking for cylinder head, but now having to find one to match as we don't know exact engine size.
Has anyone else experienced similar problems? Think full engine swap is looking more & more likely.
Ste


----------



## jayeastanglia (May 11, 2011)

can u post a pic up? did garage say it was a 2.2?  2 diffrent cam belts on the 2.5 as well


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 11, 2011)

the only other cam belt that is smaller is the 19td but also goes on engine number too :rolleyes2:


----------



## Ste (May 11, 2011)

combination of things. first timing belt was too big, but smaller one is correct match. Also 1st cyclinder head we sourced, which was def 2.5, had a totally different water jacket. So we're guessing a bit at 2.2
No pics, as its at garage and already stripped now.


----------



## Canalsman (May 11, 2011)

Surely the engine number will identify exactly what it is ...

Call your local friendly Fiat dealer and ask.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 11, 2011)

THINK you may have a really oddball one here , that year they only fitted the 1900cc diesle or the 2500cc diesle  . best off luck/


----------



## Ste (May 11, 2011)

Yeah there's a lot of things not adding up with it.
Personally I reckon we've a 1.9 thats been bored out. Turbo & intercooler are from TB turbos of Lancaster. And I've heard nowt but dodgy things about them!!
Garage said it was 2.2 not us, but the more evidence I find the more it looks like 1.9 base. However logbook does state 2.5
Be back at garage tomorrow as need it sorting asap for next hol. 
I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## Ste (May 12, 2011)

latest update
Cyclinder head isn't Fiat, its is off a Renault, which might expalin a few bits!!
wonder whats gonna crop up next!!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 12, 2011)

if you or your mechanic guy can borrow a payne's gasket book you will be able to to match up your old gasket and identify what lump it is
p.s. just the advice of an old fool :ideabut done it dozen's of times over the last 4 decades )


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 12, 2011)

yes you will or should be able to identify the engine from the head gasket .seems like someone has sometime mabey fitted a renault engine and box in the van ????? ,as i doubt very much that you can mate a renault head and a fiat block never known it myself and i spent many years with grubby hands throwing spanners about, this is a real mystery so please keep this thread going untill we know the outcome, i for one would be intrested to hear the outcome.


----------



## warbreckman (May 12, 2011)

i read on the internet that they fitted the same engine in the reault daily
i think its in wikapedia under 
Latest Engine Type figures
(added August 2010 and not yet x-referenced with above)
Model 	Engine 	KW 	PS (HP) 	Eng Type 	From 	To
280L/280P 	1.8 	51 	69 	169B (XM7T) 	1/83 	11/1988
  	2.0 	55 	75 	170B (XN1T) 	1/86 	11/1988
  	2.0 	58 	79 	170C (XN1T) 	1/83 	11/1988
  	2.5D 	54 	73 	CRD93 (U25/661) 	9/81 	9/1990
290L/290P 	1.9D 	51 	70 	D9B (XUD9A) 	10/90 	3/1994
  	2.0 	62 	84 	170D (XN1TACP) 	10/90 	3/1994
  	2.5D 	54 	73 	CRD93 (U25/673) 	10/90 	3/1994
  	2.5TD 	70 	95 	CRD93LS (U25/673) 	10/90 	3/1994


----------



## Ste (May 12, 2011)

Yep, whole engine is Renault block, finally found etched number to match. Spent all day on the phone & finally found someone who had some ideas!!
But things get weirder still
Got the chance to buy a full talbot express engine & box, but was told by specialist cop that it won't fit!!! its the same body!!! even if its just engine mounts, it ain't hard to make a new set!! 
Does anyone know why it wouldn't fit?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 13, 2011)

can't remember a renault daily only fiat and iveco daily's used to maintain a pick up truck for a local builder many years a go that was a iveco daily ,diesel tank filler in front n/s wing an odd ball in them days 
:baby: but once again i digress into the passed


----------



## Ste (Jun 4, 2011)

Just an update on this situation
Since it hasn't even done 500 mile since purchase (250 of it just to drive it home), we're getting rid, & demanding our money back. Luckily was in a psition to buy it on our credit card, so if all goes to cock with dealer, its covered by there insurance.
I've spent the last 2 weeks trawling breakers yards etc... looking for a matching engine, and only found one, but it was knackered & already had 150,000 miles on it. 

Really gutted though, the size and layout of the van is perfect. Just hope we get another before August, cos thats when my roadtrip is set for.


----------



## Miz (Jun 5, 2011)

Ste said:


> Just an update on this situation
> Since it hasn't even done 500 mile since purchase (250 of it just to drive it home), we're getting rid, & demanding our money back. Luckily was in a psition to buy it on our credit card, so if all goes to cock with dealer, its covered by there insurance.
> I've spent the last 2 weeks trawling breakers yards etc... looking for a matching engine, and only found one, but it was knackered & already had 150,000 miles on it.
> 
> Really gutted though, the size and layout of the van is perfect. Just hope we get another before August, cos thats when my roadtrip is set for.


 
Why did you strip the engine if the MH was a new purchase? Would have made more sense to go back to the dealer first, will be more difficult now to claim as you have started to work on the engine.


----------



## Ste (Jun 5, 2011)

Miz said:


> Why did you strip the engine if the MH was a new purchase? Would have made more sense to go back to the dealer first, will be more difficult now to claim as you have started to work on the engine.


 
Initial thought was that it was just a small problem, so just went into garage to fix, then they found the problem. Dealer has been kept informed and was happy for our garage to continue.

Also advantage of purchasing with credit card, is that (according to their own legal team) they also become liable for get it sorted. 
I'll try and keep you all informed as how we go.


----------



## winchman (Jun 15, 2011)

Its worth asking on the Talbot owners club its free
http://talbotoc.freeforums.org/

I have a spare engine and box in the garage as they often sell for buttons on Ebay


----------



## al n sal (Jun 15, 2011)

winchman said:


> Its worth asking on the Talbot owners club its free
> http://talbotoc.freeforums.org/
> 
> I have a spare engine and box in the garage as they often sell for buttons on Ebay


 
what is it exactly please, how much and where are you

thanks

al


----------



## winchman (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry mines a petrol and not for sale unless I sell the camper.
My point being dont give up as they often sell Diesels for £200 or less, the Talbot forum is doan at the moment but most of the answers are there, Look for Gasgas as he has swapped a few engines and is a helpfull chap
I paid £100 for a running 60,000 mile engine with a gear box ( no second gear) including delivery so bargains are still about, I just couldnt not have it as a spare


----------



## al n sal (Jun 15, 2011)

ok thanks

for the info

al


----------

